# [SOLVED] Netgear WNDR3400--turning blue light off



## RoyGBiv (Aug 27, 2008)

I purchased this router, and in reading reviews several people complained how bright the blue "dome light" is. They also pointed out that in the manual there is a way to turn it off. 

I would like to turn it off, and I have read the manual virtually "cover to cover" (I am after all reading it on my computer), but I did not find any information about this.

Does anyone know how to turn it off?????

TIA

SMK


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Netgear WNDR3400--turning blue light off*

might want to read this.

WNDR3400 5ghz Blue Light - NETGEAR Forums


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Netgear WNDR3400--turning blue light off*

I've read you can tap the light to turn it off but I can't confirm that.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Netgear WNDR3400--turning blue light off*

Thanks. I can confirm that tapping it turns it off. Who knew?

BTW, Wand3R3R, I did 3 different searches using different combinations of "blue light" and Netgear and WNDR3400 and did not find the thread you did. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

SMK


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Netgear WNDR3400--turning blue light off*

Glad to help and that it worked out well for you.


----------

